# Low carb dessert idea?



## Mark Parrott (Jan 20, 2016)

This weekend I was thinking about trying a quick and simple low carb dessert of sugar free orange jelly with Mandarin segments topped with sugar free chocolate angel delight made with almond milk. What do you think?


----------



## Cowboy Bob (Jan 20, 2016)

Had a vanilla flavour coconut milk yoghurt from Waitrose tonight. Was delicious and virtually carb free


----------



## Lynn Davies (Jan 20, 2016)

Sugar free lime jelly with full fat cream cheese is lush. Make up the jelly to half the required amount of water. When cooled add the cream cheese and beat until smooth. Pour into a mould and leave in the fridge to set. You can top this with some low carb yogurt cheese ( yogurt drained through some kitchen towel overnight.) You can sweeten this with some Splenda and pipe on top of the cheese/jelly mix. Decorate with some berries and you are good to go.

There is also a Slimming World one syn roulade that is also good.

http://mydietjourney.co.uk/recipes/...ry-roulade-only-12-syn-for-whole-cake-really/


----------



## AndBreathe (Jan 21, 2016)

If you're feeling the need for a touch of chocolate, would something like this work?  Fast and hardly any washing up.  What more could anyone ask for?

http://www.ditchthecarbs.com/2014/04/17/raspberry-chocolate-low-carb-sundae/


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 21, 2016)

Wow!  There are some lovely low carb desserts on there.  Must try the cheesecakes sometime.


----------



## DeusXM (Jan 21, 2016)

Don't want to be the party pooper but mandarin segments will be full of carbs, and the sugar-free Angel Delight has almost the same carb count as the regular version....


----------



## Lynn Davies (Jan 21, 2016)

Make your own 'Angel Delight' using sugar free jelly and full cream - just make it up to a bit more than the required liquid and give it a whipping until it thickens slightly.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 21, 2016)

I thought Mandarins would be like oranges which I thought we're low carb compared to other fruits. Suppose I could go down the berry route. As for making my own Angel Delight, might give that a go. Just looking for a nice weekend treat. Used to like custard slices


----------



## AndBreathe (Jan 21, 2016)

ditchthecarbs is a favoured site for me, as is www.ibreatheimhungry.com  and www.alldayidreamaboutfood.com .  The latter is hosted by a diabetic who also cooks gluten-free.

There are some great sites out there, if you just ask dr Google for suggestions for "low cab chocolate puddings", for example.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 21, 2016)

Great websites.  The problem I have with US recipes is I don't know what some of the ingredients are.  I suppose googling would help me


----------



## DeusXM (Jan 21, 2016)

It's not the fact they're US recipes (usually) and more that the people running these blogs spend a lot of time finding stuff. I get the impression that people who really go for this stuff make sure they've plenty of erythritol, almond flour and xanthan gum in the cupboard - all stuff that isn't commonly found in supermarkets anywhere. Amazon may actually be your best bet but all this stuff is usually pretty expensive too.


----------



## Annette (Jan 22, 2016)

I was under the impression that almond flour was what we call ground almonds?


----------



## Lynn Davies (Jan 22, 2016)

Almond flour is a bit finer the ground almonds - you can get your ground almonds more flour like if you run them through the food processor or coffee grinder.

I get mine from a local Asian shop.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 22, 2016)

Think i'll stick to sugar free jelly


----------

